
Reefer Madness at NASA - matt4077
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/11/nasa-spacex-elon-musk-marijuana-boeing/576490/
======
avmich
I wonder if NASA uses Oracle software and is interested in investigating
Oracle's leader habits.

